# iBook sur iPad : Chargement a échoué car ressource manquante



## anavirn (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPad depuis un peu plus d'une semaine et je viens d'acheter mon 1er livre (payant, j'en avais déjà télécharger des gratuites avec mon iPhone 4 et mon iPad) 
Bref il se télécharge et apparait dans la bibliothèque. 
Cependant lorsque je l'ouvre j'ai le message : "Le chargement a échoué car la ressource requise est manquante." et le bouton OK dans un petit cadre bleu (celui qu'on a quand on a des push notification) J'ai synchroniser mon iPad à iTunes et je ne lis toujours pas le livre sur mon iPad, j'ai synchronisé mon livre sur l'iPhone 4 via iTunes et iBook sur mon iPhone ouvre le livre. 
J'ai aussi supprimer et télécharger a nouveau depuis l'iBookStore de l'iPad mais j'ai toujours le même message. 
Même si je peux lire ce livre sur mon iPhone ce n'était pas le but et j'aimerais vraiment le lire sur le grand écran de mon iPad.

Qui a la solution ? :rose:

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Greyvador (10 Novembre 2010)

Même problème mais avec un livre acheté sur iBook store !

Je peux pas le recharger 

Help 
David


----------



## CrackAMouet (11 Novembre 2010)

Même problème. Je m'en suis rendu compte hier soir, mais je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps ce bug est présent.
Vous êtes sous quel firmware ? Je suis en 4.2 beta 3 sur iPad 32Go Wifi


----------



## Greyvador (11 Novembre 2010)

ah oui ..... iOS 4.2 béta aussi.

C'est peut-être cela.
J'avoue que je ne sais pas non plus depuis quand je ne peux pas lire mon livre, si c'est avant l'upgrde ou pas.


----------



## CrackAMouet (11 Novembre 2010)

Bon dans le doute je vais installer la 4.2GM et iTunes 10.1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------

Problème réglé en 4.2GM.
Attention de bien installer iTunes 10.1 avant sinon la mise à jour se fait correctement mais impossible de synchroniser l'iPad


----------



## Greyvador (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonne nouvelle.

Flemme d'installer tout cela, j'attends la sortie officielle qui ne devrait pas tarder


----------

